# Lemo 2 Replacement glass



## Mitch (24/6/15)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a replacement glass tank section for a Lemo 2?
Mine rolled off the table last week, watched it happen in slow motion... 
I'm hoping not to have to buy a whole new tank.


----------



## nemo (24/6/15)

Not sure if this is the one you looking for.


----------



## Mitch (24/6/15)

@nemo you're awesome dude, thank you.


----------



## nemo (24/6/15)

Most welcome, happy to help


----------

